# Welcher Support von Corsair?



## garfield36 (18. Januar 2022)

Ich frage mich wie man bei Corsair von Support sprechen kann. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich auf der Webseite von Corsair einen Defekt eines Netzteils gemeldet. Reaktion gleich Null.


----------



## Synxalot (19. Januar 2022)

Dauert momentan einfach etwas länger. 
Als ich mein Ticket dort erstellt habe (vor 2 Tagen), stand dort in recht groß und auffällig, dass die momentane Bearbeitungszeit leider länger ist aufgrund von Krankheitsfällen.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Februar 2022)

Hi @garfield36,

Wurde dein Problem seitens der Kollegen:innen vom Kundensupport angegangen oder wartest du immer noch auf eine Rückmeldung?

Falls du noch warten solltest, schreib mir bitte eine PM mit der Ticketnummer.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## garfield36 (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe von Corsair bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Ich hatte mich in der Zwischenzeit an den Händler gewandt bei dem das NT gekauft wurde, und habe es ihm geschickt. Er hat mir inzwischen geantwortet, dass ich den Kaufbetrag zurück bezahlt bekomme.  
Ich möchte dazu noch anmerken, dass es sich um eine ungarische Filiale von Alza handelt. Am Anfang bekam ich deren Antwort in Ungarisch, das ich leider nicht spreche. Aber als ich darauf aufmerksam machte, wurde mir bald auf Deutsch geantwortet. Den Service von Alza sollte sich so mancher Händler, aber auch Firmen wie Corsair zum Vorbild nehmen. 
Ich habe für mich beschlossen, Corsair-Produkte in Zukunft möglichst zu meiden. Dabei geht es mir nicht um einen Defekt, der ja mal auftreten kann. Aber wenn ich auf eine Anfrage - die ich direkt auf der Corsair-Seite gestellt habe - keine Antwort bekomme, dann kaufe ich halt Produkte einer anderen Firma.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (2. Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen @garfield36,
Erst einmal gut zuhören, dass du dein Produkt über den Händler umtauschen konntest. 

Das du kein Support bekommen hast, bitte ich zu entschuldigen.
Wenn du das Ticket noch besitzt bzw. aktiv ist, so lass es mir zukommen, sodas ich intern damit arbeiten kann und somit zukünftige Fälle wie deinen, dadurch vermeiden lassen.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## garfield36 (2. Februar 2022)

Für mich ist die Angelegenheit abgeschlossen. Ein Ticket habe ich nie bekommen. Ich hatte eine Anfrage gestellt wie ich zu einem komme, aber keine Antwort erhalten. Ein be quiet! ist schon bestellt.


----------

